# Which Bits should I get for



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Running dado's and rabbet's...

in Ply & MDF.. up to 3/4" I'm guessing..

Is there a set that I can buy that would do both materials.. 

or would I have to buy seperately?


I've been searching and reading..but can't find an exact answer.

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/13814-straight-vs-plunge-bits.html

I'd Like to pick up a few bits.. in order to have a complete set in order to router
ply & mdf in several thickness'.

I'd also like mid- high end USA bits.. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mt-Pockets said:


> Running dado's and rabbet's...
> 
> in Ply & MDF.. up to 3/4" I'm guessing..
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis - Just for practicing and in MDF and Ply, I would suggest relatively cheap bits. Both those materials are tough on bits and have lots of trash, including some metal particles, especially in the Chinese stuff.
You may want to take a look at this vendor, pretty decent bits for the money and good to deal with:
eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set
Keep in mind the referenced discussion on plunge bits also. I burned up a couple of straight cutters before I got it figured out. :sad:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

The bits from George on eBay suggested by John are pretty good. He has several different sets so you can pick a set or buy individual ones.

MLCS also offers sets of straight cutters. If you expect to work a lot with plywood and it is going to be the "just shy" thickness stuff, they have a nice 3 piece set that does a good job.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Well,
I was thinking of picking up this set..

http://www.infinitytools.com/3-Piece-Plywood-Set-1_2-Shank/productinfo/00-151/for dadoe's in the Plywood...

Hopefully it will be what I need..

Now I'm searching for what will be best for the MDF.

Maybe this.. 
http://www.infinitytools.com/4-piece-Extra-Long-Straight-Router-Bit-Set/productinfo/00-126/


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

MDF is pretty tough on bits since it has so much resin mixed in with the sawdust (not to mention the dust is hard on your lungs). But really, the same carbide bit that will cut plywood will cut MDF no problem. Both will dull relatively quickly versus using them in solid woods, say like cherry. 

DO NOT GET HSS bits for these tasks, always use carbide cutters.

And if you need very crisp shoulders on the dados, consider using spiral cutters. In this case a down-cut spiral will make a nice crisp edge on the dado but it will tend to pack the chips into the dado and possibly clog the bottom of the bit. Others can elaborate on their experiences. I don't have any down-cut spirals, only up-cut spirals since I was using them to make mortises.

To further complicate your choices, Freud (and others) make two wing straight cutters that have a little bit of a sweep to the cutting edge. These are suppose to make very clean dados but don't have the chip packing/clogging issues of spiral cutters. Again, I'm only parroting back what I've read, I haven't worn out all my straight bits yet so I can't really justify buying some to test. 

p.s. I see that the 3 piece set from Infinity is supposed to have the swept back edges. A less expensive option would be to pre-score the plywood with a razor knife and a straight edge. Just cut through the veneer yourself and use a regular straight bit to do the grunt work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I can show you the water but I can't make you drink it.

4 pc 1/2" SH Dado Plywood Straight Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140359030151 end time Nov-17-09 18:08:18 PST)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setstrgt.htm

=========


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank You !!! Thank You !!! Thank You !!!

All..... I'm Drinking, I'm Drinking...LOL "Milk" 

I bought the set from Ebay.:sold:... I'm going to take everyones advice.. **Grits Teeth*

On buying a Budget El Cheapo set first.... This is something I "Never" done in 
the past.. But :agree:

Hey.. I'm in the learning stage still..

So I guess asking to pick a decent T&G set would be out of the question..:jester:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Mt-Pockets said:


> Thank You !!! Thank You !!! Thank You !!!
> 
> All..... I'm Drinking, I'm Drinking...LOL "Milk"
> 
> ...


If you don't mind the extra setup work (at least the first time, make setup blocks to help later) you can also get a nice set of slot cutters from the same guy. Takes multiple passes and setups but very versatile. Or George also has T&G sets.

Really, it comes down to how much you plan to push past the bits. So far, for the light duty work I do, I've found George's bits to be pretty darn good. Same with the MLCS house brand.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The one I recommend is the one below, it come with the cutter 5.2 mm for 1/4" thick plywood and 5/32" for biscutis and a 3/8" wide one ,that's hard to find..and two long arbors..so you can stack them up if you need to..,to do the thick stock..most T & G bit sets will only do 3/4" wide stock..

11pc 1/4" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140358921109 end time Nov-17-09 10:35:40 PST)

=============



Mt-Pockets said:


> Thank You !!! Thank You !!! Thank You !!!
> 
> All..... I'm Drinking, I'm Drinking...LOL "Milk"
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I can show you the water but I can't make you drink it.
> 
> 4 pc 1/2" SH Dado Plywood Straight Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140359030151 end time Nov-17-09 18:08:18 PST)
> 
> ...


+1 on the dado set from george. Been quite awhile but I think it was about $10-12 when I got it. Still got the 11 piece set on my list. Haven't been doing much 5.2mm yet so just starting with 3/16 and sneaking up on it.


----------

